# Princimar Loyalty.



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Princimar Loyalty. a large tanker light ship dragged her anchor agound off Cascais near Lisbon. 
20 kts wind crew being taken off, AIS now down
more on G Captain .
three tugs around,


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

One report, hopefully correct, reports her as unladen.

The camera can lie but that looks as good as wrecked to me. Not moving either end in moderate sea and within the the reach of the milkman and paper boy.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

See tha ais is back on staying aground. But they seems to be a lack of news.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Ais now showing her moving . looks like the tugs have got her off the beach so far taken out to the anchorage.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Pleased to have called that wrongly.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

By the way, this vessel is now named TOKYO SPIRIT, as Teekay recently took over the Princemar fleet. The AIS shows it's new name.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Princimar Loyalty*

Now in dock.


----------

